# Got another Flag: Friendliness



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I'm scratching my head and can't pinpoint who would have flagged me for friendliness. how many flags are you allowed to get before you are deactivated? These ratings feel very much like social media. You know how people hit the dislike button on youtube. I don't know who it was. Maybe it was this Lyftline ride I took from the airport. When there's a lot of people in the car, I tend to let everybody be.

But then again, maybe it was another ride. It had to be the airport ride. Because I got 2 bad ratings and my rating decreased that particular day. So I'm guessing that both groups rated me a less than 5. I can go on and on about it but whatever.

I got flagged for friendliness, lol. I feel like there's certain people that might flag me if I talk too much. But then there's certain types of people that will flag me if I don't talk enough. But if they aren't talking, how am I supposed to sense that they want to talk or what they want? Water not good enough? Opening the trunk not enough?


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Uber ratings are discriminatory. You are being judged and you are being punished for looking, talking and being. One day they will be sued for it.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

You really should try to smile more. Especially when you're talking them into trying your free chocolates.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> I'm scratching my head and can't pinpoint who would have flagged me for friendliness. how many flags are you allowed to get before you are deactivated? These ratings feel very much like social media. You know how people hit the dislike button on youtube. I don't know who it was. Maybe it was this Lyftline ride I took from the airport. When there's a lot of people in the car, I tend to let everybody be.
> 
> But then again, maybe it was another ride. It had to be the airport ride. Because I got 2 bad ratings and my rating decreased that particular day. So I'm guessing that both groups rated me a less than 5. I can go on and on about it but whatever.
> 
> I got flagged for friendliness, lol. I feel like there's certain people that might flag me if I talk too much. But then there's certain types of people that will flag me if I don't talk enough. But if they aren't talking, how am I supposed to sense that they want to talk or what they want? Water not good enough? Opening the trunk not enough?


Uber passengers are snakes


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Jagent said:


> You really should try to smile more. Especially when you're talking them into trying your free chocolates.


Well the thing is I have an underbite jaw and it's hard for me to smile properly.



Fubernuber said:


> Uber ratings are discriminatory. You are being judged and you are being punished for looking, talking and being. One day they will be sued for it.


Well this was for Lyft. But yea Uber I just got a flag as well. I don't understand. I went months without getting any issues reported. Where did all these people come from? I feel like people just like to judge, for them it's like taking a survey and helping the company with anything they can nitpick.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Well the thing is I have an underbite jaw and it's hard for me to smile properly.


Ahh... you probably deserved it then.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Jagent said:


> Ahh... you probably deserved it then.


Well I mean I TRY to smile. But these same people rating me low are not smiling. I'm confused. God Damn.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Do not smile at these people.
Look down your nose in disdainful tolerance of their presence in your vehicle.
Make them earn tolerance !


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Just act weird and then you will get a flag for being weird


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Lol my friend has one of those Burger King crowns. He said I should go drive and wear it.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Well I mean I TRY to smile. But these same people rating me low are not smiling. I'm confused. God Damn.


Dont listed to these guys. Not sure if the other posters are being sarcastic or not. Working for uber is hopefully going to be the lowest time of your life. Invest in your self because uber wants you to be miserable forever

It really depends where you drive and who you drive. If your passengers are dumb and ignorant (usually go together but not always) then your driving experience will be less than stellar. I live in and mostly drive afluent types so i dont have much to complain about. I started with uber x and pool not knowing what i got myself into. After a few weeks of that i said no more. Having a divider between you and the pax may make this more tolerable but we dont


----------



## SailingWithThe Breeze (Feb 22, 2017)

Get some self-esteem and stop worrying about this meaningless stuff.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Ignore em.... I used to get hundreds of those until....idk until what. Actually.

Either pax got tired of mucking about with this "feature", or I exchanged 1-3* ratings with the vast majority of flagged in the areas I frequent and no longer get pinged by these clowns

Or maybe Lyft purged em for trying to scam ride credits....


.....


PS
Allowed: LITERALLY HUNDREDS

Allowed per week: idk, but MORE than 20 total and MORE than 6-7 per category


----------



## LVC (Jun 28, 2016)

Don't even worry about it because it's gonna happen from time to time. Eventually everyone gets a jerk that just wants to ruin your day with a low rating and flag. Good thing is if they rated you low enough, 3* or less, you and that rider will never be matched up again. I got one on Lyft one week, jerk passenger flagged me on all four categories Friendliness, Cleanliness, Navigation and Safety, I hope he had a nice day. LOL!!!


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

FFS, ratings are BS. Flags are BS. The only flag you need to worry about is cancellations. They will deactivate for that.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Maybe your chocolate were melted and it made someone mad... :/ 


Look, if you give 20 rides per day, that is 20 unique personalities. 20×5=100. Your are bound to run into someone that just doesn't like you or is overly sensitive/critical or just is a jerk. 

Maybe they misread your facial expression, mistook a deep breath as a sigh of disgust ... who knows. I have 8, 1☆s in my ladt 500 and 3 2s. I honestly can only think of 3 that I'm sure gave me a 1. No clue why the others. 

It's easy to "punish the driver" 2 hours after the fact, from knowing they don't have to confront or explain themselves.

As long as you are receiving these flags seldom, you are fine.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Maybe your chocolate were melted and it made someone mad... :/
> 
> Look, if you give 20 rides per day, that is 20 unique personalities. 20×5=100. Your are bound to run into someone that just doesn't like you or is overly sensitive/critical or just is a jerk.
> 
> ...


Just very odd to me how they wouldn't say it to my face, but would rate me bad on paper. If they had a real problem, why wouldn't they tell me? I try to be as friendly as possible. Sure, some might misread my facial expression, but believe me I try to not look rude at all. I mean sometimes when you are doing a Lyft Line, not everyone is talking to each other, and I feel like that can affect my rating. But they are the one that ordered a lyne, which I believe should be abolished.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I got a flag for cleanliness on Uber. I just had it detailed. NO WAY it was dirty. I wonder if somehow, people are backwards thinking and thought it was a compliment rather than a complaint...

As for friendliness, it's important to judge the passenger's mood and be similar. If they're talkative, agree with everything they say. If they aren't, put on some light music, appreciate them for summoning you, and thank them for riding with you when they leave. If they are listening to their own music, offer to Aux it in, or, if not, turn your own music down a bit. Same if they are on the phone. Only interrupt for important things with an "excuse me". Finally, never EVER comment on conversations they are having amongst themselves. If you have a group of people, unless they invite you into their convo, you're a robot with a foot, two pedals and a steering wheel - until you arrive, then you are their best friend, and thank them.

If your underbite makes it hard to smile, try to over compensate with pleasant words.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Don't worry about it. I got a flag for friendliness yet greet every passenger with a "hi [insert pax name here]" and a smile. In fact, if I smiled any harder I'd look like Jack Nicholson in "The Shinning" when he said "heeeeere's JOHNNY!"

Sometimes people complain even when there's nothing to complain about.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> Uber ratings are discriminatory. You are being judged and you are being punished for looking, talking and being. One day they will be sued for it.


No joke, a black driver in my town is like 4.5. He is a great driver. Ratings hurt him badly.



JimS said:


> I got a flag for cleanliness on Uber. I just had it detailed. NO WAY it was dirty. I wonder if somehow, people are backwards thinking and thought it was a compliment rather than a complaint...
> 
> As for friendliness, it's important to judge the passenger's mood and be similar. If they're talkative, agree with everything they say. If they aren't, put on some light music, appreciate them for summoning you, and thank them for riding with you when they leave. If they are listening to their own music, offer to Aux it in, or, if not, turn your own music down a bit. Same if they are on the phone. Only interrupt for important things with an "excuse me". Finally, never EVER comment on conversations they are having amongst themselves. If you have a group of people, unless they invite you into their convo, you're a robot with a foot, two pedals and a steering wheel - until you arrive, then you are their best friend, and thank them.
> 
> If your underbite makes it hard to smile, try to over compensate with pleasant words.


I think these pax are scammers and are hoping that they will get a refund if they complain about the ride. You know how it is, my ride was dirty or not friendly or not whatever so give me my money back or I'll never ride again!



Adieu said:


> Ignore em.... I used to get hundreds of those until....idk until what. Actually.
> 
> Either pax got tired of mucking about with this "feature", or I exchanged 1-3* ratings with the vast majority of flagged in the areas I frequent and no longer get pinged by these clowns
> 
> ...


I had to give my first 3 or lower on lyft this weekend after my first 100 rides. The mismatched for future rides works? Ahole gave me a 1* for forcing her to split her huge group she tried to bring in my car. And then her friend was rude and cussed the entire time. I gave a 2* and long explanation. I hope I never see them again. Lesson learned, I will cancel if I get bad vides before the ride starts. No need for the abuse or low ratings. There were tons of others requesting rides, I need to not be such a pushover or desperate.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> I'm scratching my head and can't pinpoint who would have flagged me for friendliness. how many flags are you allowed to get before you are deactivated? These ratings feel very much like social media. You know how people hit the dislike button on youtube. I don't know who it was. Maybe it was this Lyftline ride I took from the airport. When there's a lot of people in the car, I tend to let everybody be.
> 
> But then again, maybe it was another ride. It had to be the airport ride. Because I got 2 bad ratings and my rating decreased that particular day. So I'm guessing that both groups rated me a less than 5. I can go on and on about it but whatever.
> 
> I got flagged for friendliness, lol. I feel like there's certain people that might flag me if I talk too much. But then there's certain types of people that will flag me if I don't talk enough. But if they aren't talking, how am I supposed to sense that they want to talk or what they want? Water not good enough? Opening the trunk not enough?


They complained so they could get a free ride from Lyft. Look no further than my answer, keep your head up, and enjoy the less than minimum-wage earnings.

#PyramidScheme
#PaydayLoan
#Sh**Show


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Just very odd to me how they wouldn't say it to my face, but would rate me bad on paper. If they had a real problem, why wouldn't they tell me?


It's not that odd. Most people are passive aggressive p***ies. Especially millennials. I had one snowflake write Lyft a paragraph of butthurt about what an a**hole I was because after waiting for 3 minutes I got out of the car to tell the moron in front of me blocking traffic to put his car in the open space next to it or circle the block so traffic can get by. We got along great the whole ride and I had no idea till I saw it in my feedback report.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Ah hell, I get hit all the time on Lyft for Rude/Friendliness, apparently I don't hold the door open and roll out the red carpet enough. My rating stays consistently 4.79 to 4.84 after 1,200 trips.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> I'm scratching my head and can't pinpoint who would have flagged me for friendliness. how many flags are you allowed to get before you are deactivated? These ratings feel very much like social media. You know how people hit the dislike button on youtube. I don't know who it was. Maybe it was this Lyftline ride I took from the airport. When there's a lot of people in the car, I tend to let everybody be.
> 
> But then again, maybe it was another ride. It had to be the airport ride. Because I got 2 bad ratings and my rating decreased that particular day. So I'm guessing that both groups rated me a less than 5. I can go on and on about it but whatever.
> 
> I got flagged for friendliness, lol. I feel like there's certain people that might flag me if I talk too much. But then there's certain types of people that will flag me if I don't talk enough. But if they aren't talking, how am I supposed to sense that they want to talk or what they want? Water not good enough? Opening the trunk not enough?


I hate that! All I have to say is hello, how ya doing? I am not in the car to keep them entertained. Man I am starting to hate some of these riders.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Yesterday I had the music on very low almost off and some girl came in and said "how bout turning it up?"


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> I'm scratching my head and can't pinpoint who would have flagged me for friendliness. how many flags are you allowed to get before you are deactivated? These ratings feel very much like social media. You know how people hit the dislike button on youtube. I don't know who it was. Maybe it was this Lyftline ride I took from the airport. When there's a lot of people in the car, I tend to let everybody be.
> 
> But then again, maybe it was another ride. It had to be the airport ride. Because I got 2 bad ratings and my rating decreased that particular day. So I'm guessing that both groups rated me a less than 5. I can go on and on about it but whatever.
> 
> I feel like there's certain people that might flag me if I talk too much. But then there's certain types of people that will flag me if I don't talk enough. But if they aren't talking, how am I supposed to sense that they want to talk or what they want? Water not good enough? Opening the trunk not enough?


I got that same weird @$$hat friendliness flag too, lol. You don't get deactivated for friendliness. Only unsafe driving flags (where crashes happen) and cancelation rates above 15% or so. After checking my daily ride summaries for last week, this has been the only one to date. So I assume it's due to that crabby pax who demanded I turn off the radio the moment they entered my ride. She ignored my friendly greeting after getting in and then promptly commenced to ignore me for the rest of the ride. I basically try to assess what sort of pax I'm dealing with from body language, friendly/reserved attitude etc. as soon as they enter my vehicle. But while this one was the latter case with clear anti social body language, her mood was impossible to read otherwise. She never said a word after exiting the door. Every other pax I'd met that day had the manners to at least acknowledge my greeting. Regardless of whether they wanted to be social or not.

I seriously doubt if customer support put any weight on that one flag. It's the safety ones that motivate them off their asses into texting you. So wouldn't waste energy puzzling your puzzler until your puzzler is sore on that one. Not worth the effort. Unless you're an obsessive ratings ***** that is....


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Yesterday I had the music on very low almost off and some girl came in and said "how bout turning it up?"


Was waiting on a pax & listening to the Clippers playoff game when the pax jumps in & before I could even turn around and say hi she says "no ESPN radio" as if it was an order to be obeyed. I turned around and looked her right in the eyes and said "I'm not turning this off. It's the NBA playoffs so" and before I could end the sentence with "you can call another Lyft" she replied "the playoffs? It's alright then." I think she could tell in my tone that she was about to get the eject button.


----------



## BrickCityGrl (Nov 28, 2016)

I'm nice but also not an ass kisser, or the entertainment on wheels some people think they're going to get because that's what they see in the ads. I stay between 4.7 & 4.8..just fine with me.


----------

